# RB26DETT transmission questions



## Dyl510 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm looking to put an RB26DETT out of a 1992 GT-R skyline into a hot rod project of mine, but have a few questions before I decide to buy the GT-R for parts.

For starters, I would need to swap transmissions to make it 2WD, I'd imagine a 5spd out of a GTS RB20DET would do the trick? If so, would I need the RB20DET bellhousing to go with it? Or would it work with the bellhousing already on the GTR's RB26?

Also, I hear the transmission gearbox from the KA24 is the same as the RB20? I'd think finding one from a KA would be easier/cheaper than from an RB... but I'd also imagine the KA gearbox being weaker and not able to withstand the RB26's power (I plan to run appx 300-350HP).

Brings me to my next question, I know Nissan likes to keep it simple with parts interchanging, but with the 2WD tranny on the RB26, would the clutch/flywheel assembly be the same? or would that have to be swapped as well?

And last but not least, I hear so many horror stories of modded skylines and their computer issues, so I have to ask..... would the 2WD set up mess up the RB26's computer to any extent?

ANY info is greatly appreciated guys, thanks in advance.

Cheers, 
Dyl510


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you cant use the RB20 transmission however you can use the RB25 transmision with some serious modification to the oil pan...

on the RB26 the oil pan covers part of the transmision... or is it the opposite i can never remember...

the clutch and flywheel are gonna be the same

if your power goals are only 350whp then the stock clutch will be fine... but if you plan on doing hard launches it will only last 5-6 times... so many people upgrade to a twinplate nismo copper mix clutch

going to 2WD from AWD will not mess up the computer... the ECU and ATESSA-ETS controller are different computers... in fact... you can add a switch to a GTR to make it RWD only... or just pull the AWD fuse...

honestly for your power goals an RB25DET would be more than adequate, it already is RWD and is a very solid engine... there are lots of mods you can do to them as well...

either that or...

you go 2jzgte from a supra which is even more solid than an RB26 and it comes with an getrag 6spd trannsmision and is RWD... also its cheaper and easier to find parts for...


----------



## Dyl510 (Oct 10, 2009)

ya I was originally on the hunt for a 2JZ, but this GTR I can get pretty damn cheap for parts, low miles... yadda yadda all the good stuff, so I'm sold on the RB26. the 300-350HP is more than enough for the car it's going into so no worries there.

As far as the transmission, I should be able to use the RB26 AWD transmission and just disconnect the transfercase.... and it will function as a 2WD, correct?

thanks again for the info.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

no i dont think you can disconnect the transfer case in that manner... just keep the awd fuse out of the fuse box relay and you will have a RWD set-up

like i said with your power goals an RB25 would be better and its already RWD... but if you have a screamin deal on this GTR then go for it... maybe sell the parts from it and get an RB25.. hell you could possibly make money on the swap.... ive seen it happen before


----------



## Dyl510 (Oct 10, 2009)

True, but I'm in a bit of a hurry to get this thing in there... and I do like the power potential of the RB26... cause you never know I might just decide to get stupid with it in the future haha.

I was told that the AWD clutch setup is hydraulic... and if the hydraulic side of the system is disconnected than it would just lock it in RWD mode 100%.

The transfer case and the mechanical portion of the AWD will be disconnected for room/clearance issues, this will be going into an old ford hotrod, so I was hoping it would be as easy as pulling the AWD junk off and it would work as RWD.

but it's really that simple? just pop the fuse out and done?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

there are a few GTR32's i know of in canada that just pull the fuse, or have put a switch in for makin it RWD only...

there is 1 or 2 that have converted to RWD only, they removed the front half shafts and did a bunch of other stuff and turned it into a track monster...

im not all that familiar with the whole making it RWD only stuff... but there is a company down in the USA that could prolly help you out with some of the stuff you need to know...

try asking the great guys at XS Engineering (just google it) they have a 850awhp GTR32, they are crazy good with the RB26 so im sure they would be able to tell you all about the x-fer case stuff and how the attessa works and what not... especially since you are doing a monster build 

make sure you take lots of pics and post up your build here after or during its creation


----------



## Dyl510 (Oct 10, 2009)

awesome, thanks again for the help.

it's going into a 1932 ford coupe, should piss off some of the old hot rodders around here 

I'll be sure to post some pics of the build.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Dyl510 said:


> awesome, thanks again for the help.
> 
> it's going into a 1932 ford coupe, should piss off some of the old hot rodders around here
> 
> I'll be sure to post some pics of the build.


that will be sweet...

you should get a custom lisence plate " GTR 32 " cause your putting in the GTR's power plant into a 32... lol it will be sweet... i cant wait for ful;l build pics i am gonna post it up on a GTR site and they will all love it


----------



## Dyl510 (Oct 10, 2009)

well I'm just down here in Vancouver, so there's always a lot of domestic and import car shows/meets going on. This way I can fit into both :thumbup:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

nice... since you are a fellow BC'er feel free to join up on GTRCanada.com los of useful info and a very welcomeing site for skylines and RB powered vehicles... lots of parts too


----------

